# Замена правой механики супиты



## Сергей Иванов (12 Фев 2020)

Здравствуйте уважаемые гуру этого форума!!!
У меня в голове на данный момент прокручиваются два варианта:
- реализовать свою возможность по замене родной правой супитовской механики на итальянскую и наслаждаться игрой дальше
- продать супиту и купить скандалли б/у в хорошем состоянии и получать удовольствие от итальянца.
Что вы мне можете посоветовать поэтому поводу?


----------



## nidogopp43 (13 Фев 2020)

Итальянец!


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (6 Дек 2020)

Честно говоря, никогда не видел, чтобы на Супиту меняли механику. И мне почему-то кажется, что сама механика будет стоить недёшево (и где её взять, в Кастельфидардо или с донора?), а работа по замене, если такая вообще возможна, будет стоить ооочень дорого. Надо очень сильно любить свою Супиту, чтобы пойти на такие существенные издержки)).
Помимо прочего, надо еще найти мастера, который возьмется за столь ответственную работу. Так что вариант с покупкой итальянца кажется более реализуемой.


----------



## Сергей Иванов (6 Дек 2020)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Честно говоря, никогда не видел, чтобы на Супиту меняли механику. И мне почему-то кажется, что сама механика будет стоить недёшево (и где её взять, в Кастельфидардо или с донора?), а работа по замене, если такая вообще возможна, будет стоить ооочень дорого. Надо очень сильно любить свою Супиту, чтобы пойти на такие существенные издержки)).
> Помимо прочего, надо еще найти мастера, который возьмется за столь ответственную работу. Так что вариант с покупкой итальянца кажется более реализуемой.


В наше время это уже не считается проблемой. Уже многие мастера обзавелись профессиональными станками и преспокойненько могут модернизировать любой инструмент по желанию заказчика, к тому же на сегодняшний день имеется супита, которая прошла модернизацию по замене правой родной механики на итальянскую.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (6 Дек 2020)

Это хорошие новости. Значит Супита теперь может к своим достоинствам прибавить еще одну, итальянскую механику. Очень здорово. Если Вы обладатель такого инструмента, можете рассказать подробности: дорого ли обошлась замена, сколько времени заняла, не пострадала ли компрессия, какие ощущения от игры? Если есть возможность выслать фото и видео инструмента, это было бы очень здорово. Думаю, многим на форуме это было бы интересно.


----------



## Сергей Иванов (6 Дек 2020)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Это хорошие новости. Значит Супита теперь может к своим достоинствам прибавить еще одну, итальянскую механику. Очень здорово. Если Вы обладатель такого инструмента, можете рассказать подробности: дорого ли обошлась замена, сколько времени заняла, не пострадала ли компрессия, какие ощущения от игры? Если есть возможность выслать фото и видео инструмента, это было бы очень здорово. Думаю, многим на форуме это было бы интересно.


Делали другому человеку. Я хочу через мастера выйти с ним на контакт, мне тоже жуть, как интересно. Если получится у меня связаться с владельцем "немецкого-итальянца" и добыть нужную информацию, то в обязательном порядке напечатаю сенсационные новости.


----------



## Сергей Иванов (31 Янв 2021)

Не стал создавать или плодить новую тему, поэтому решил продолжить дискуссию на этой страничке.
Мужики, хотел спросить у вас совета или консультации.
На моей супите стали заедать клавиши, тобишь нет пружинистого возврата, получается какой-то тугой ход. Отдавал инструмент в ремонт, причина та же, мастер устранил этот дефект, спустя пол года эта болезнь стала распространятся на другие клавиши. Хотелось бы узнать в чем причина, из-за чего происходит эта ерундень?


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Фев 2021)

Сергей Иванов написал(а):


> из-за чего происходит эта ерундень?


Ерундень может иметь причиной нарушения в хранении и перевозке. Простые гигрометры с Али в каждом помещении могут что-то подсказать. Мало ли, может Вы ещё и по улице с Супитой ходите... . Влажность, все дела... . Да и сушняк тоже не подарок.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (1 Фев 2021)

Как я понимаю, там происходит трение между гребёнкой и основанием клавиши (то есть стык дерево-дерево). Думаю виной повышенная влажность. Древесина реагирует расширением. Есть еще трение между металлическим валом и клавишей, но, мне кажется, трение там не может так сильно меняться и значительно увеличивать силу трения. Наоборот, в процессе эксплуатации, в этом соединении возникает люфт и клавиши начинают гулять вправо-влево


----------



## Сергей Иванов (1 Фев 2021)

Kuzalogly, Игорь Гребёнкин, 
Спасибо, ребята за ответ. Я собственно - наездник и в самое сердце инструмента боюсь лазить, поэтому не особо в этом разбираюсь. 
В морозные дни в комнате температура опускалась до +17 *С. Получается, что мой "фашист" замерз.
Кстати, меня мастера предупреждали, что супиты боятся повышенной влажности и я как-то не придавал этому особого значения.
Тогда назревает следующий вопрос. У итальянцев правая механика нормально перносит повышенную влажность и перепад температур?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (1 Фев 2021)

Поскольку у итальянцев материалы изготовления те же (гребёнка - дерево, основание клавиши - дерево, ось вращения - металл), думаю, при повышении влажности результат будет тот же. Исключение составят, наверное, инструменты с недеревянной гребёнкой (оргалит, металл и др).
Можно конечно заморочиться, раскидать клавиатуру, защитить древесину клавиш и гребёнки от воздействия влаги например покрыв каким - нибудь составом, блокирующим влагу, но не дающим утолщения деталей (тут надо придумать чем, может из саунной индустрии, там этих масел, пропиток - куча))). Тогда дерево не будет реагировать на влажность и запираний, повышенного трения уже не возникнет). Но это так, мысли вслух. На практике не делал. Может коллеги что-то подскажут.
С уважением.


----------



## vev (1 Фев 2021)

Что-то несколько не вяжется.... Зимой обычно из-за батарей влажность как раз падает.... А +17С вообще ни о чем. 
Причина, скорее всего, в разбухании древесины, но надо понимать, а где воды то хватанули....


----------



## Сергей Иванов (1 Фев 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Что-то несколько не вяжется.... Зимой обычно из-за батарей влажность как раз падает.... А +17С вообще ни о чем.
> Причина, скорее всего, в разбухании древесины, но надо понимать, а где воды то хватанули....


Где-то год назад затопили меня соседи. Вода на аккордеон не попала, но влаги в квартире было очень много.


----------

